# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Vaihteistot

## Sami Aaltonen

Näistä vaihteistoista; kuhan Nobina on nämä uudet Volvot sitten tilannut ZF:nä, eikä Voitheina.

Meinaa ZF:llä ajaessa tuntee, että osaa ajaa sitä autoa. Hidastin toimii kuin ajatus, jarruttaa nätisti nykimättä (ellei vaihdelaatikko sitten alaspäin vaihdossa nykäise), ja muutenkin toimii kuin ajatus tuo vaihdelaatikko. Reagoi kaasuun ja jarruun nätisti joka tilanteessa. Ja se kulkee todella nätisti, vaivattomasti ja sulavasti, vaikka ne vaihdot tuntee mutta se on sellanen asiaan kuuluva vaihtotunne kun vaihdelaatikko isompaa laittaa peliin.

VOITH taas...mistä sitä alottaisi? 
Ykköseltä kakkoselle vaihto on kuin kuminauhalla vetäisi, sitten ei tapahdu mitään. Kolmonen ja nelonen tulee kyllä ihan nätisti, ellei sitten joudu kiihdyttämisen aikana nostamaan, jolloin saattaa tulla hetken pienen kestävä empimishetki ja sitten taas löytyy joku pykälä. Vaihdot kuitenkikn tapahtuvat lähes huomaamatta, alas kuin ylöskin päin yleensä.
Kaikista ilkeintä on kuitenkin se hidastimen jyrkkäisyys, jarruttamista tulee ON OFF tyylistä etenkin 60-80kmh nopeuksissa. Ja hiljaisissa vauhdeissa vaihdelaatikon "jyskyttäminen" selkään jarrutuksen loppuvaiheessa ei myöskään tunnu kivalta.

Onkos muut tätä huomanneet?
Ainakin HELB:llä uudet Volvot on VOITH:eja, ainakin äänistä päätellen ja ilmeisesti Pohjolan Liikenteen uusimmat ovat VOITheilla?

Kyllä siinä päivä on vähemmän ja enemmän ison huokasun alla, kun listan mukainen ZF auto on vaihtunut Voihtiin kun töihin menee....

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Ainakin HELB:llä uudet Volvot on VOITH:eja, ainakin äänistä päätellen ja ilmeisesti Pohjolan Liikenteen uusimmat ovat VOITheilla?


Eikä ole!
HelBillä ei ole enää yhtään Voith-lootaista autoa! Viimeiset olivat hintti-Scaniat.
Ja Pölhölän uudet katurit ovat järjestään ZF-lootalla.

Pääkaupunkiseudulle on tullut viime aikoina Voithia vain Westendin Linjan tilaamana ja myös Nobinan uusimpiin Volvoihin.

----------


## chauffer

> Eikä ole!!
> HelBillä ei ole enää yhtään Voith-lootaista autoa! Viimeiset olivat hintti-Scaniat.
> Ja Pölhölän uudet katurit ovat järjestään ZF-lootalla.
> 
> Pääkaupunkiseudulle on tullut viime aikoina Voithia vain Westendin Linjan tilaamana ja myös Nobinan uusimpiin Volvoihin.


  Melkein uskaltaisin olla erimieltä tuosta Helbinkin tilaanteesta... :Biggrin:

----------


## Nak

Vaihteistot ovat molemmat hyviä! ZF korkeampiin nopeuksiin ja Voith pienempiin nopeuksiin omasta mielestä. Voithissa on liikkeellelähtö ja kiihdytys n. 0 - 40 nopeampaa kuin ZF-lootalla, mutta siitä eteenpäin ZF kiihtyy paremmin. Syykin on selvä. ZF sisältää kaksi vaihdetta enemmän kuin Voith, jolloin saadaan pidettyä moottorinkierroslukua helpommin oikealla tasolla. 

Mikäänhän ei ole parempi bussi ajaa kuin Volvo B10BLE Voithin askilla. Sopivasti tehoja käytössä, tehokas hidastin, ja se äänimaailma  :Redface: 

Hyvänä kakkosena Volvo B12BLE Voithilla  :Smile:  Ja sopisi Nobinan uusille linjoille vallan mainiosti tämä paketti kun keskinopeus on kuitenkin todella matalalla..

Missä helbbiläisessä on muka vielä Voith? Kuuleman mukaan MAN-kaasuhärvelitkin olisi toimitettu Voithilla ellei HelB nimenomaan olisi halunnut ZF-laatikkoa niihin.

----------


## Sami Aaltonen

OK, no sitten oon kuullut väärin korvakuulolta.  :Smile:  
Samanlainen "ujellus" noista joistain HELBIN ja Pohjolan autoista lähtee jarruille mentäessä kun Nobinan VOIHT Volvoista. Ehkä sitten vaan kuulen omiani.

Mutta tuo VOITH:n hidastin..... voikohan sitä ees säätää mitenkään? 
Ainakin nämä Nobinan "uudet" Volvot on sellasia, että kun 60-80 vauhdissa menet hidastimelle, tökkäsee ihan reippaahkosti. On meinaa pakko nostaa ettei vauhti hidastu liikaa, ja sitten taas tökkäsee...ja taas nostat ja taas tökkäsee....
Mene ja tiedä näistä.

Nuo vanhat Nobinan City Volvot, VOITH:n askilla. Osassa on niin jyrkkä hidastin, että et voi sen kanssa ees ajaa. Kosketkin jarrua, niin samantien on nenä ratissa..... :Very Happy:  Ilmeisesti säätö kymysys, mutta näistä uusista en tiedä onko tosiaan edes mahdollista peukaloida sitä hidastimen tarttumisintoa.

Mutta ZF:llä ajoin tuossa maanantaina, 8700 Volvolla siis. Ai että. Se meni kuin ajatus, kulki ja pysähtyi, nätisti ja vaivattomasti.  :Smile: 
Se on kyllä super rentouttavaa, menee niin ajatuksella että oksat pois.

----------


## Kuru

ZF:llä tuli tänään taas Flyeria ajettua, ennemmin ZF:llä ajelee kuin opticruisella, ainakin kun on nuo 9litraset padat. ZF toimii järkevästi perusasetuksella, optissa joutuu laittamaan Power asennon päälle ja siltikin nykien mennään. Jos ei zf:llä saa ajaa, niin ennemmin esivalinta-manuaali 11litrasen scanian kanssa, oli sitten vaikka viima.

Itse enempi ajaa seutuliikennettä, niin kaipaisi zf:kin mahdollisuuden pakkovaihtaa isomman vaihteen helposti ja sen mahdollisuuden että vois pitää pakosti isommalla vaihteella. mites se sananlasku menikään, manuaalimies ajaa kotiin.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Missä helbbiläisessä on muka vielä Voith? Kuuleman mukaan MAN-kaasuhärvelitkin olisi toimitettu Voithilla ellei HelB nimenomaan olisi halunnut ZF-laatikkoa niihin.


Nimenomaan. MAN on kovasti suosinut Voithia mutta HelB halusi ne ZF:llä (ja sai tökkivästi kiihtyviä autoja...).
Jotakuta saattaa hämätä Irisbus Crosswayn ja Deutz-koneisen Volvo 8700:n moottorin inisevät äänet, mitkä muistuttavat Voith-automaatin ininää. Tosiaan Voithia ovat pk-seudulle hankkineet viime aikoina vain WL ja Nobina. Huomautanpa, että Nobinan Scalat ovat tietenkin ZF-lootalla kun ei Scania suostu Voithia enää käyttämään.

Jos ei äänistä mitään ymmärrä, hyvä tuntomerkki Voith-lootalle on yhä edelleenkin liikkeelle lähdettäessä pitkään päällä pysyvä muuttuvavälityksinen ykkösvaihde eli DIWA-porras. ZF taas lykkii kokoajan lisää vaihteita. Lähestulkoon ZF on jo nelosella kun Voith laittaa kakkosen päälle.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:39 ----------




> Melkein uskaltaisin olla erimieltä tuosta Helbinkin tilaanteesta...


Tulenko joku päivä näyttämään, mitä vaihteistoluukun takaa löytyy?  :Wink:

----------


## Sami Aaltonen

Ookoo hyvää fatkaa näistä lootista täällä.  :Smile: 

Joo VOITH tosiaan...piiiiiiiiiitkä ykkönen ja sitten kakkonen päälle ja mitään ei tapahdu, etenkin jos tosiaan joudut nostamaan niin saattaa hakea niitä pykäliä hetken aikaa sieltä lootan uumenista.
Oon alkanut sanomaan näitä uusia VOITH:lla olevia Volvoja "Kuminauhalaatikoiksi". Siltä se vähän tuntuu kun sillä liikkeelle lähtee. Venyvästi ja arvokkaasti.

Kyllä se ajaminen on vaan ZF:llä niin erimaailmasta, miten voi sama auto olla niin erilainen toisella vaihteistolla. Sitä tässä on ihmetelty useamman kollegan toimesta.

Kysyin tätä muuten aikoinaan asiasta tietävältä taholta, että miksi ihmeessä näitä VOITH:eja ottivat näihin uusiin tulleisiin Volvoihin (V30,474, V44, V45 linjoille). Vastaus oli se, että säästää moottoria ja syö vähemmän polttoainetta.
No on se polttoaineen osalta ainain sinnepäin, VOITH:lla ladattu 8700:nen 2-akselinen ottaa kutakuinkin 30-32 litraa ajotietokoneen mukaan, kun taas ZF hörppäää about litran enemmän....

----------


## Nak

Voith tosiaan hörppää vähän vähemmän polttoainetta, itse olen parhaimmillaan päässyt n.15-25L/100km kulutuslukemiin voithilla. Tosin omaksi huvikseni yleensä yö-aikaan mittailen niitä kun ei tarvitse turhia pysähdellä  :Redface: 

Aluksi olin itse myös voith laatikkoja vastaan. Oli kaiketi jäänyt paha maku hintti-scanoista suuhun (eikä välttämättä vaihteistosta, vaan yleisesti koko autosta ja tärinöistä). Uudella työnantajalla kun ajoin sitten näitä 8700 volvoja voithilla olin aluksi kanssa että "voi prkl.. näitä" (etenkin auto nf 633 oli todella paha nykijä jossain vaiheessa) mutta sitten tuli pidempi putki että ajoin käytännössä pelkästään voithilla (autoilla 631-642) ja sen jälkeen kun hyppäsin zf autoon niin kirosin sitä jo ensimmäisen linjasivun jälkeen  :Very Happy:  

Nykyään ajan klovista käsin ja omalla kohdalla työpäivä hymyilee kun saa ajaa voithilla. Loppukädessä olen huomannut että kun rauhallisesti ajelee niin voithilla saa aikaa paljon tasaisemman kyydin kun ei vaihteen vaihtumista edes huomaa. Eilenkin olin linjalla e43 autolla 655 ja sillä linjalla nopeus pysyy voithille tarpeeksi alhaisena. 

Tosin vaihteistoista saa muutettua kierrosnopeuksia jolla vaihteet vaihtuu. Ja Voithiin voisi lisätä kierroksia vähän 2->3 ja 3->4 vaihtoihin jolloin ei tulisi sitä hyytymisefektiä niin pahasti. Nf 601-606 autoissa on ainakin oman tuntuman mukaan kierrokset vähän korkeammalla asetuksella kun yhdessäkään 2-aks autossa.

Zf laatikosta sen verran vielä että esim. Nf 623 on todella hätäinen liikkumaan, kun vaihteisto-ohjelma taitaa olla joku "sport" mutta esim. nf 630 on todella laiska liikkeissään vaikka käyttäisi kumpaa esivalinta ohjelmaa.

Nobinan 8700 volvoissahan (ainakin 2-aks) on siis sähkökaapissa musta kääntökytkin josta voi itse valita ohjelman 1 tai 2. Toisessa pitäisi olla eko-ohjelma ja toisessa normaali-ohjelma, jolloin vaihteen vaihtumiskohta muuttuu. Ja ainakin nf 620-629 sarjassa tällä kytkimen asennolla on todella merkitystä!

Nämä ovat kaiken kaikkiaan makuasioita  :Smile:

----------


## Tonttu18

> Aluksi olin itse myös voith laatikkoja vastaan. Oli kaiketi jäänyt paha maku hintti-scanoista suuhun (eikä välttämättä vaihteistosta, vaan yleisesti koko autosta ja tärinöistä).


Onko Westendin Linjan Renaulteissa Voith? 

Tärisivät nimittäin ihan hirveästi kun peruutettiin Elielinaukion lähtölaiturilta, ja muutenkin kun seisotaan ja D-nappi on painettuna. Onneksi oli kuljettaja joka jokaisessa liikennevalossa ja pysähdyksissä vaihtoi vapaavaihteelle (ja muutenkin asiakaspalvelu oli erittäin hyvää).  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

> Onko Westendin Linjan Renaulteissa Voith? 
> 
> Tärisivät nimittäin ihan hirveästi kun peruutettiin Elielinaukion lähtölaiturilta, ja muutenkin kun seisotaan ja D-nappi on painettuna. Onneksi oli kuljettaja joka jokaisessa liikennevalossa ja pysähdyksissä vaihtoi vapaavaihteelle (ja muutenkin asiakaspalvelu oli erittäin hyvää).


Siitä en tiedä onko Relluissa Voith tai ei. Mutta Voithin tunnistaa peruuttaessa siitä että käytännössä auto ei liiku ilman että painaa reilusti kaasua. Silloin auto lähtee kuminauhana peruuttamaan

----------


## Sami Aaltonen

> Voith tosiaan hörppää vähän vähemmän polttoainetta, itse olen parhaimmillaan päässyt n.15-25L/100km kulutuslukemiin voithilla. Tosin omaksi huvikseni yleensä yö-aikaan mittailen niitä kun ei tarvitse turhia pysähdellä 
> 
> Aluksi olin itse myös voith laatikkoja vastaan. Oli kaiketi jäänyt paha maku hintti-scanoista suuhun (eikä välttämättä vaihteistosta, vaan yleisesti koko autosta ja tärinöistä). Uudella työnantajalla kun ajoin sitten näitä 8700 volvoja voithilla olin aluksi kanssa että "voi prkl.. näitä" (etenkin auto nf 633 oli todella paha nykijä jossain vaiheessa) mutta sitten tuli pidempi putki että ajoin käytännössä pelkästään voithilla (autoilla 631-642) ja sen jälkeen kun hyppäsin zf autoon niin kirosin sitä jo ensimmäisen linjasivun jälkeen  
> 
> Nykyään ajan klovista käsin ja omalla kohdalla työpäivä hymyilee kun saa ajaa voithilla. Loppukädessä olen huomannut että kun rauhallisesti ajelee niin voithilla saa aikaa paljon tasaisemman kyydin kun ei vaihteen vaihtumista edes huomaa. Eilenkin olin linjalla e43 autolla 655 ja sillä linjalla nopeus pysyy voithille tarpeeksi alhaisena. 
> 
> Nämä ovat kaiken kaikkiaan makuasioita


Jaha, meillä sitten sama työpaikka näemmä.
Vai niissä on tollasia eriohjelmiakin, no eipä noista "kerrota" meille kuskeille ellei itse tiedä niitä ennalta. Se on totta kyllä, että VOIHT toimii ihan hyvin tollasilla "pikkuteillä", vauhdit sielä 40-60 maksimissaan. Varmasti syökin vähemmän kun kierrokset on 40 vauhdissa lähemmäs 1000 tai alle. Ja tosiaan; sillä pitäs aina muistaa ajaa rauhallisesti ja ennakoiden enemmän kuin ZF:llä. Ajokin rauhottuu siitä kun ajaa sen laatikon ehdoilla tavallaan. Ja sitä kautta unohtuu kaikki kaffe tauolle kiireet...ja  :Wink: 

Mutta eniten mua risoo tuo VOITH:n vaihtaminen alaspäin, pysäkille mennessä meinaa saattaa lyödä 3-4 kertaa selkään tuo laatikko. En tiedä mitä se tekee, mutta auto tavallaan hyppää eteenpäin kun vauhtia on sellanen 10-15kmh jäljellä. Ilmeisesti "sekoaa" jotenkin?

Mutta se on hienoa, että jotkut tästä VOITH:istakin tykkäävät. Ettei aina jokainen nää punaista aamulla varikolla.  :Smile:

----------


## ipeniemela

Matkustajan ominaisuudessa VOITHissa pistää korvaan kova, moottorin kierroslukujen mukaan menevä ininä, joka varsinkin Ikarus-korisissa Volvo B10BLEissä on joissain yksilöissä korvia vihlovaa. Uudemmissa 8700issä sitä ininää ei edes kuule auton sisällä. Eläviä muistikuvia lapsuuajalta on HKL:n vanhoista Wiima- ja Delta-sisuista, joissa tuon kolmiportaisen VOITHin ansiosta 80-90km/h nopeuksilla ei kovien kierrosten ja ininän alta kuullut edes omia ajatuksiaan.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Siitä en tiedä onko Relluissa Voith tai ei. Mutta Voithin tunnistaa peruuttaessa siitä että käytännössä auto ei liiku ilman että painaa reilusti kaasua. Silloin auto lähtee kuminauhana peruuttamaan


Onhan niissä Relluissa Voith.

Oikeastaan paremmin pystyy Voithilla peruuttamaan, jos painaa vain aivan vähän kaasua. Silloin se lähtee nätisti rullaamaan.

----------


## tkp

> En tiedä mitä se tekee, mutta auto tavallaan hyppää eteenpäin kun vauhtia on sellanen 10-15kmh jäljellä. Ilmeisesti "sekoaa" jotenkin?


Olisiko niin että hidastin lakkaa toimimasta tuossa nopeudessa? Aikanaan sta:n N113-Scanioissa oli samanlainen "ominaisuus" että jarrutuksen lopuilla pienessä vauhdissa tuntui että jarrutustehosta hävisi osa.

----------


## Sami Aaltonen

> Olisiko niin että hidastin lakkaa toimimasta tuossa nopeudessa? Aikanaan sta:n N113-Scanioissa oli samanlainen "ominaisuus" että jarrutuksen lopuilla pienessä vauhdissa tuntui että jarrutustehosta hävisi osa.


Voi olla. Ihmettyttää vaan se 3-4 tuntuvaa nykäystä juuri ennen pysähtymistä.
Tunne on sellanen, että vaihdelaatikko heittää pykäliä miten sattuu ja myös jarru tuntuu tossa kohtaa tehottomalta. Mene ja tiedä mitä se sitten oikeasti on.

----------


## chauffer

> Onko Westendin Linjan Renaulteissa Voith? 
> 
> Tärisivät nimittäin ihan hirveästi kun peruutettiin Elielinaukion lähtölaiturilta, ja muutenkin kun seisotaan ja D-nappi on painettuna. Onneksi oli kuljettaja joka jokaisessa liikennevalossa ja pysähdyksissä vaihtoi vapaavaihteelle (ja muutenkin asiakaspalvelu oli erittäin hyvää).


Ei kuskin kyllä tarvitse laittaa vapaalle, menee nykyään sekä Voithissa että Zf:ssä ns. neutraalivaihteelle automaattisesti kun seisoo hetken paikallaan. vaihde kytkeytyy taas kun jarrua löysää riittävästi, ei tarvitse löysätä edes kokonaan  :Very Happy:  Ja Voithissa ollut tämä toiminto jo iät ja ajat...

----------


## Tonttu18

> Ei kuskin kyllä tarvitse laittaa vapaalle, menee nykyään sekä Voithissa että Zf:ssä ns. neutraalivaihteelle automaattisesti kun seisoo hetken paikallaan. vaihde kytkeytyy taas kun jarrua löysää riittävästi, ei tarvitse löysätä edes kokonaan  Ja Voithissa ollut tämä toiminto jo iät ja ajat...


Noh... Joku vika siinä sitten oli koska tärisi niin paljon.

----------


## Zetor

> Noh... Joku vika siinä sitten oli koska tärisi niin paljon.


Ei siinä mitään vikaa ollu. Voith vain kuormittaa tyhjäkäynnillä vaihteen ollessa kytkeytyneenä konetta selvästi enemmän kuin ZF johtuen täysin erilaisesta momentinmuunninkonseptista. Ja kun tuo kuormitus yhdistetään Rellun koneeseen saadaan aikaan mojovat tärinät. Heti kun laatikko vaihtaa vapaalle automaattisesti auton seistyä hetken moottorin tärinä lakkaa kun kuormitus vähenee.

Itse olen ajanut sekä upouusilla Voitheilla että ZF-laatikoilla ja kyllä Voith mielestäni pesee ZF:n mennen tullen kun puhutaan vaihteiston sulavasta toiminnasta. Liikkellelähdössä Voithissa on täysin erilainen fiilis kuin ZF:ssä johtuen siitä että momentinmuunnin on koko ajan mukana ykkösellä (=DIWA-periaate). Kiihtyvyys ehkä tuntuu hivenen laimeammalta, kun kaikki nykäykset puuttuvat mutta ei se sitä kyllä käytännössä ole. ZF:hän nykäisee pahimillaan kolme tai jopa neljä kertaa siinä ajassa kun Voith on vielä ykkösellä (ZF lähtee liikkeelle ykkösellä, sitten muunnin lukitaan, sitten vaihdetaan kakkoselle jolloin muunnin avataan (ei kaikissa vaihteistotyypeissä) jonka jälkeen muunnin lukitaan uudestaan jos se on vaihdon yhteydessä avattu ja sitten tuleekin jo kolmosta pesään). 

Hidastin on Voithissa kieltämättä aika äkäinen suuremmissa nopeuksissa, mutta sen kanssa kun oppii oikean tekniikan niin sen suuresta tehosta on vain hyötyä. Erityisesti jarrut tykkäävät siitä. Tosin on kyllä ZF:ssäkin nykyään loistavat hidastimet joten jarrujen kannalta ei nykyään enää suurta eroa liene.

Ja onhan Voithista tosiaankin joidenkin lähteiden mukaan se etu, että polttoaineen kulutus on pienempi.

----------


## Nak

Pe, La ja Su tuli ajettua uusia linjoja 21V/65A/66 uusilla autoilla 769,772,773,774 ja 781 Ja näiden kohdalla ei voi kyllä muuta todeta, kuin että on pistetty autot pilalle ZF:llä. Vaihteet vaihtuu karvan päälle 1000:n kierroksen kohdalla ja kiihtyminen on yhtä sutjakkaa kun täin tukasta irtoaminen. Ja polttoaineen kulutuksesta sen verran että itse pääsin lauantain aikana hiljaksiin ajelemalla lukemaan 52L/100km, sunnuntaina kun otin auton niin vastaava lukema oli edellisten jäljiltä 74L/100km. Kyllä näillä autoilla ajaessa tuli ikävä autoja 601-609  :Icon Frown: 

Tänään taasen tuli nautiskeltua pitkästä aikaa nobinan -95 Carrus City L:llä, ja näissähän on ZF loota. On todella mukava auto ajaa, ja näissä vaihteisto toimii kuin ajatus. Liekö johtuu siitä että lähes 16vuotta on jo opetettu näitä, vai onko tuohon maailman aikaan ajateltu vielä, että se polttoaineen kulutus saadaan alemmaksi mitä nopeammin auto kiihtyy tavoitenopeuteen? Ei voi muuta sanoa kun että tätä auto sarjaa jää tosiaan ikävä jos zf laatikoihin ei saada muutoksia..

----------


## Tonttu18

Nobinan autolla 168 (Ikarus E94/Volvo B10BLE) oli mukavaa matkustaa. Niin mukavaa, että oli pakko äänittää moottorin ääntä.  :Very Happy: 

http://www.youtube.com/user/MrVolvobus?feature=mhum

----------


## ipeniemela

> Pe, La ja Su tuli ajettua uusia linjoja 21V/65A/66 uusilla autoilla 769,772,773,774 ja 781 Ja näiden kohdalla ei voi kyllä muuta todeta, kuin että on pistetty autot pilalle ZF:llä. Vaihteet vaihtuu karvan päälle 1000:n kierroksen kohdalla ja kiihtyminen on yhtä sutjakkaa kun täin tukasta irtoaminen. Ja polttoaineen kulutuksesta sen verran että itse pääsin lauantain aikana hiljaksiin ajelemalla lukemaan 52L/100km, sunnuntaina kun otin auton niin vastaava lukema oli edellisten jäljiltä 74L/100km. Kyllä näillä autoilla ajaessa tuli ikävä autoja 601-609


Onko noissa sama vaihteisto-ohjelma, kuin Jokeri-teleissä 447-475? Nehän vaihtavat myös isompaa pesään aika rivakasti...




> Nobinan autolla 168 (Ikarus E94/Volvo B10BLE) oli mukavaa matkustaa. Niin mukavaa, että oli pakko äänittää moottorin ääntä. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MrVolvobus?feature=mhum


Tuossa juuri kuuluu _erittäin_ selvästi se VOTHin tavaramerkki-ininä.  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

> Onko noissa sama vaihteisto-ohjelma, kuin Jokeri-teleissä 447-475? Nehän vaihtavat myös isompaa pesään aika rivakasti...


En usko sillä nuo uudet vaihtavat vielä ripeämmin isoa pesään  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pera

> Pe, La ja Su tuli ajettua uusia linjoja 21V/65A/66 uusilla autoilla 769,772,773,774 ja 781 Ja näiden kohdalla ei voi kyllä muuta todeta, kuin että on pistetty autot pilalle ZF:llä. Vaihteet vaihtuu karvan päälle 1000:n kierroksen kohdalla ja kiihtyminen on yhtä sutjakkaa kun täin tukasta irtoaminen. Ja polttoaineen kulutuksesta sen verran että itse pääsin lauantain aikana hiljaksiin ajelemalla lukemaan 52L/100km, sunnuntaina kun otin auton niin vastaava lukema oli edellisten jäljiltä 74L/100km. Kyllä näillä autoilla ajaessa tuli ikävä autoja 601-609


Itse olen matkustanut Nobinan 771 ja 780:lla ja ihan hyvin nämä kulkee ja kiihtyy todella tasaisesti eikä minkäänlaista nykimistä ilmennyt.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Pe, La ja Su tuli ajettua uusia linjoja 21V/65A/66 uusilla autoilla 769,772,773,774 ja 781 Ja näiden kohdalla ei voi kyllä muuta todeta, kuin että on pistetty autot pilalle ZF:llä. Vaihteet vaihtuu karvan päälle 1000:n kierroksen kohdalla ja kiihtyminen on yhtä sutjakkaa kun täin tukasta irtoaminen. Ja polttoaineen kulutuksesta sen verran että itse pääsin lauantain aikana hiljaksiin ajelemalla lukemaan 52L/100km, sunnuntaina kun otin auton niin vastaava lukema oli edellisten jäljiltä 74L/100km. Kyllä näillä autoilla ajaessa tuli ikävä autoja 601-609


Mitä olen pari kertaa noilla uusilla Säffleillä matkustanut, niin siistimmin ZF niissä vaihtaa, kuin samaa reittiä ennen sahanneissa HelB 701-706:ssa. Mutta ei tietenkään ole Voithin voittanutta!
Kaipa noissa Säffleissäkin on jossain sähkökaapissa se ZF:n säätökytkin, jonka kääntämällä myötäpäivään power-asentoon meno paranee.
Polttoaineenkulutuksista tuo 52l/100km taitaa olla aikalailla hyvä ja todenperäinen lukema. Se 74l/100km on sen verran hurja, että systeemissä lienee jo jonkinlaista mittausvirhettä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:09 ----------




> Nobinan autolla 168 (Ikarus E94/Volvo B10BLE) oli mukavaa matkustaa. Niin mukavaa, että oli pakko äänittää moottorin ääntä. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MrVolvobus?feature=mhum


Pitäisikö minun yrittää saada siirrettyä vanhalta compactilta casetilta vaikkapa youtubeen 90-luvun alkupuolen äänitys HKL:n Sisu BT-69BVT -äänimaailmasta. Se oli todellista laulantaa Voith yhdistettynä Leyland O.510 -moottoriin! Ainakin HKL 732 ja 970 on nauhalla.  :Smile: 
Nykyisissä Volvo B7RLE -autoissa, missä on Nobinalla Voithin loota, on samanhenkistä äännähtelyä.

----------


## chauffer

> Mitä olen pari kertaa noilla uusilla Säffleillä matkustanut, niin siistimmin ZF niissä vaihtaa, kuin samaa reittiä ennen sahanneissa HelB 701-706:ssa. Mutta ei tietenkään ole Voithin voittanutta!
> Kaipa noissa Säffleissäkin on jossain sähkökaapissa se ZF:n säätökytkin, jonka kääntämällä myötäpäivään power-asentoon meno paranee.
> Polttoaineenkulutuksista tuo 52l/100km taitaa olla aikalailla hyvä ja todenperäinen lukema. Se 74l/100km on sen verran hurja, että systeemissä lienee jo jonkinlaista mittausvirhettä.[COLOR="DimGray"].


Ei tuo 74L/100km ole mikään ihmeellinen lukema 65/66A:lla joillekin kuljettajille. Oli Helbin autoissakin usein 60-70l/100km nuo kulutuslukemat kun auton tolpalta otin. Itse päässyt siellä pienimmillään 49l/100km, ja esim. 510:llä alle 40l/100km. Tuolla keskustan linjoilla se ajotapa vaikuttaa kulutukseen vielä enemmän kuin muualla... Ja tuo ZF muuten vaihtaa paljon tasaisemmin 
noita vaihteita nimenomaan siinä Eco-asennossa, kiire kun ei ole minnekään. Useimmiten on päätepysäkki löytynyt vielä ihan samalta paikalta vaikka on vähän rauhallisemmin ajellutkin :Biggrin: Joillakin tuntuu olevan pelko että se varastetaan sieltä jos ei ehdi nopeasti perille...

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Ei tuo 74L/100km ole mikään ihmeellinen lukema 65/66A:lla joillekin kuljettajille. Oli Helbin autoissakin usein 60-70l/100km nuo kulutuslukemat kun auton tolpalta otin. Itse päässyt siellä pienimmillään 49l/100km, ja esim. 510:llä alle 40l/100km. Tuolla keskustan linjoilla se ajotapa vaikuttaa kulutukseen vielä enemmän kuin muualla... Ja tuo ZF muuten vaihtaa paljon tasaisemmin 
> noita vaihteita nimenomaan siinä Eco-asennossa, kiire kun ei ole minnekään. Useimmiten on päätepysäkki löytynyt vielä ihan samalta paikalta vaikka on vähän rauhallisemmin ajellutkinJoillakin tuntuu olevan pelko että se varastetaan sieltä jos ei ehdi nopeasti perille...


En kyllä muista yli kuudenkympin lukemia nähneeni noissa HelBin 8700-teleissä. Aikoinaan joissain STA:n Allison-vaihteisissa nivelissä saattoi kulutus ollakin sitä luokkaa.
Minä en tykkää ajaa sillä eco-moodilla; tuntuu ikävältä just kun kone rupeaa paremmin vetämään, loota lyö uuden pykälän korahtaen sisään ja meno ryytyy taas.

----------


## chauffer

> En kyllä muista yli kuudenkympin lukemia nähneeni noissa HelBin 8700-teleissä. Aikoinaan joissain STA:n Allison-vaihteisissa nivelissä saattoi kulutus ollakin sitä luokkaa.
> Minä en tykkää ajaa sillä eco-moodilla; tuntuu ikävältä just kun kone rupeaa paremmin vetämään, loota lyö uuden pykälän korahtaen sisään ja meno ryytyy taas.


minä olen nähnyt, lähes joka kerta  :Eek:  hassua vaan että kulutus on noussut näissä teleissä ainakin vuosien mittaan. -97 kun tuli Carrus telejä 510:lle, niissä kulutus oli jämptisti 35l/100 km. Ja se laskettiin sarjakirjaan merkityistä kilometreistä ja vuoron loputtua tankatusta polttoainemäärästä  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

> Kaipa noissa Säffleissäkin on jossain sähkökaapissa se ZF:n säätökytkin, jonka kääntämällä myötäpäivään power-asentoon meno paranee.


En löytänyt tuota taikanappia mistään  :Sad:  vaikka löysin kyllä piilotetun sähkökaapin kun etsin sitä nappia, ja samalla etsin että mistä löytyy korvia huumaavan kitinän paikka, joka löytyi sitten aurinkoverhosta  :Very Happy: 




> Ei tuo 74L/100km ole mikään ihmeellinen lukema 65/66A:lla joillekin kuljettajille. Oli Helbin autoissakin usein 60-70l/100km nuo kulutuslukemat kun auton tolpalta otin. Itse päässyt siellä pienimmillään 49l/100km, ja esim. 510:llä alle 40l/100km. Tuolla keskustan linjoilla se ajotapa vaikuttaa kulutukseen vielä enemmän kuin muualla....


Itse olin ennen vuodenvaihdetta tuollaisella uudella autolla (770) linjalla e43, ja kahden kierroksen kulutukseksi jäi 36L/100km. Tuo 50-55 on aika yleinen kulutus B12BLE + ZF autolle, kun järjestäen joka jokeri-autossa se pyörii siellä.  




> Minä en tykkää ajaa sillä eco-moodilla; tuntuu ikävältä just kun kone rupeaa paremmin vetämään, loota lyö uuden pykälän korahtaen sisään ja meno ryytyy taas.


Tästä en tykkää itsekkään, juuri kun alkaa tuntumaan että alkaa voimia löytyä, niin laatikko vaihtaa liian isolle! Uusissa autoissa kierroslukumittari ei tavoita ikinä sitä vihreätä aluetta, kun vaihteet vaihtuu ensiksi  :Very Happy:

----------


## ipeniemela

> Pitäisikö minun yrittää saada siirrettyä vanhalta compactilta casetilta vaikkapa youtubeen 90-luvun alkupuolen äänitys HKL:n Sisu BT-69BVT -äänimaailmasta. Se oli todellista laulantaa Voith yhdistettynä Leyland O.510 -moottoriin! Ainakin HKL 732 ja 970 on nauhalla. 
> Nykyisissä Volvo B7RLE -autoissa, missä on Nobinalla Voithin loota, on samanhenkistä äännähtelyä.


Tänään piti taas oikein naatiskella NF#694:n soundeista, kun aamulla Leppävaarasta Otaniemeen matkustin. Jotenkin noiden vm. 2003 ZF B12BLE/8700LE:iden äänimaailma vaan kuulostaa minun korvaan niin paljon monipuolisemmalta, kuin vm. 2006 vastaavien, jotka iskevät isompaa pesään, ennenkuin auto on edes päässyt kunnon vauhtiin.

----------


## Tonttu18

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ5nZ...eature=related

HKL:n entinen Wiima K202.  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

> Tänään piti taas oikein naatiskella NF#694:n soundeista, kun aamulla Leppävaarasta Otaniemeen matkustin. Jotenkin noiden vm. 2003 ZF B12BLE/8700LE:iden äänimaailma vaan kuulostaa minun korvaan niin paljon monipuolisemmalta, kuin vm. 2006 vastaavien, jotka iskevät isompaa pesään, ennenkuin auto on edes päässyt kunnon vauhtiin.


Noissa on tosiaan ihan erillainen äänimaisema kuin Nobinan uusina ostamissa Jokeri- Volvoissa. 

Ihmetellyt olen monta kerta kun kuulostavat niin erillaisilta. Onko niissä jotain isompiakin eroja, kuin vaihteisto?

----------


## Tonttu18

> Pitäisikö minun yrittää saada siirrettyä vanhalta compactilta casetilta vaikkapa youtubeen 90-luvun alkupuolen äänitys HKL:n Sisu BT-69BVT -äänimaailmasta. Se oli todellista laulantaa Voith yhdistettynä Leyland O.510 -moottoriin! Ainakin HKL 732 ja 970 on nauhalla.


Jos vain onnistuu niin olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla!  :Very Happy:  En ole ikinä edes matkustanut tuollaisilla autoilla.

----------


## TEP70

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ5nZ...eature=related
> 
> HKL:n entinen Wiima K202.


Heh, 8631:n vaihteisto on kyllä Pjatigorskissa nykyään käsikäyttöinen.  :Smile:  Novosibirskissä oli keväällä 2005 vanhoja TaKL:n Ajokki 5300-Volvoja, jotka oli myös muutettu keppivaihteisiksi.

Samalta käyttäjältä löytyy muitakin videoita, ainakin 8629, joka kuulostaa vielä automaatilta ja joku kolmas 86xx, joka on myös keppivaihteinen.

----------


## a__m

> Jos vain onnistuu niin olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla!  En ole ikinä edes matkustanut tuollaisilla autoilla.


Nämä olivatkin polvenkorkuisen matkustajan mielestä aivan upeita harvinaisuuksia 80- ja 90-lukujen vaihteen Helsingissä! Kasarmitorin linjoillahan noita muistaakseni tuolloin etelä-Helsingissä pyöri.

Menee vähän vaihteistoista ohi, mutta hämärästi muistelen, että joku näistä Sisuista olisi palanut Kruununhaassa vuonna 1992 tai 1993 ja yksi matkustaja olisi menehtynyt? Pitäneekö paikkansa?

--

EDIT: No, HS:n digilehtihän sen kertoo, että 29.10.1993 linja-auto linjalla 86S syttyi tuleen Liisankadulla, ja yksi matkustaja sai savumyrkytyksen. Bussi oli täynnä matkustajia, ja tulipalon lamaannutettua sähköjärjestelmän kesti jonkun aikaa, että kuljettaja sai ovet käsikäyttöisesti oikein.

Näin se aika näköjään hieman vinouttaa muistikuvia.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Nämä olivatkin polvenkorkuisen matkustajan mielestä aivan upeita harvinaisuuksia 80- ja 90-lukujen vaihteen Helsingissä! Kasarmitorin linjoillahan noita muistaakseni tuolloin etelä-Helsingissä pyöri.
> 
> Menee vähän vaihteistoista ohi, mutta hämärästi muistelen, että joku näistä Sisuista olisi palanut Kruununhaassa vuonna 1992 tai 1993 ja yksi matkustaja olisi menehtynyt? Pitäneekö paikkansa?
> 
> --
> 
> EDIT: No, HS:n digilehtihän sen kertoo, että 29.10.1993 linja-auto linjalla 86S syttyi tuleen Liisankadulla, ja yksi matkustaja sai savumyrkytyksen. Bussi oli täynnä matkustajia, ja tulipalon lamaannutettua sähköjärjestelmän kesti jonkun aikaa, että kuljettaja sai ovet käsikäyttöisesti oikein.
> 
> Näin se aika näköjään hieman vinouttaa muistikuvia.


Jos en väärin muista, niin tuo kärähtänyt auto oli 811. Eikä vauriot tainneet mitenkään suuret olla, mutta roskiin se meni.

Joo, nauhoituksia tuli aikoinaan tehtyä jokunen. Helsingistä on lisäksi ainakin HKL:n 8500 (AVJ-500) koenivelbussi, missä oli mahtavaa ulvontaa pitävä ZF-automaatti. Sitten löytyy Liikenne Oy:n 184 (Scania K82 keppivaihteella toki), STA:n joku auto sarjasta 157-161 eli Volvo B58 Wilson-puoliautomaattivaihteella. Turussa olen nauhoittanut Scania BR111M:ää ja sen kaksivaihteisen HR501-lootan vihellystä.

Eli pitäisi viritellä johtoja koneeseen.  :Smile:

----------


## tilt

> Pitäisikö minun yrittää saada siirrettyä vanhalta compactilta casetilta vaikkapa youtubeen 90-luvun alkupuolen äänitys HKL:n Sisu BT-69BVT -äänimaailmasta. Se oli todellista laulantaa Voith yhdistettynä Leyland O.510 -moottoriin! Ainakin HKL 732 ja 970 on nauhalla.


Kultaiset muistot! Oliko niin, että nuo Sisu/Leylandit oli juuri niitä, jotka sijoitettiin elinkaaren ehtoopuolella kasarmitorin S-linjojen lisäksi h96 ruuhkaan ja h90A:lle? Tuo todella hienonkuuloinen sarja sai huomioni 80-luvun lopussa ja 90-luvun alussa Vuosaaren ruuhkalinjoilla, kun Itäkeskuksesta ajettiin Vuosaareen n. 1 minuutin keskivuorovälillä (metroa ei tietenkään Vuosaareen ollut). Tuli välillä otettua tarkoituksella myöhempi bussi, kun parhaiten itikseen tulevan metron kanssa usein synkkasi silloin uuden karheat K202:t, mutta ruuhkan täydentävissä vuoroissa oli noita hienoja vanhoja. Sotkin nuo joskus jälkeenpäin mielessäni johonkin Lahti 401-koriseen Volvoon tai Scaniaan, kun en katsellut oikealla silmällä ko autoja.

Erityisesti on jääneet mieleen muutama todella kylmä talvipäivä, kun Sisut(?) tuli Varhasta vuorolle, ja kuski sammutti koneen laiturissa Itiksessä. Käynnistys puolikylmänä oli hieno operaatio pitkine Ding-ding-dingeineen ja todella kovalla moottorin huudolla. Kierrokset heittelehti ja pleksi tärisi. Näissä oli ihan omanlaisensa hajukin. :Very Happy: 

Ai niin, yritä ihmeessä siirtää tuota äänimaailmaa. Jos jollain on kuvalinkkiä juuri noille vuoroille oleviin autoihin, nekin olisi hienoja!

----------


## aki

> Kultaiset muistot! Oliko niin, että nuo Sisu/Leylandit oli juuri niitä, jotka sijoitettiin elinkaaren ehtoopuolella kasarmitorin S-linjojen lisäksi h96 ruuhkaan ja h90A:lle?


Varhan vihoviimeiset sisut ajoivat muistaakseni loppuaikansa 90-luvun puolivälissä pelkästään linjalla 96S, jossain vaiheessa 90-luvulla yksi sisu oli sijoitettu siten että ainakin aamuruuhkassa ajoi yhden kierroksen linjaa h79 ja Herttoniemessä siirtyi linjalle h87. Itsekin tuli noilla sisuilla matkustettua ja niissä oli kyllä tunnelmaa verrattuna nykyisiin scaloihin tai ikaruksiin, oviäänet, moottorin räminä, peltikuppipenkit, joissakin koskelan autoissa oli myös alkuperäiset vihreät keinonahkapenkit ja ainakin yhteen koskelan sisuun oli vaihdettu parabuspenkit. tietenkin myös aivan omanlaisensa tuoksu oli näissä autoissa.

----------


## TEP70

Auto 720 (oliko Koskelasta?) oli loppuvuonna 1995 linjalla 15.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Auto 720 (oliko Koskelasta?) oli loppuvuonna 1995 linjalla 15.


720 oli h15:llä (hoidettiin Koskelasta) ihan 31.12.1995 saakka. Varhan puolella Sisut 814 ja 836 jatkoivat myös tammikuun 1996 puolella. Näistä pidempään pidettiin ajossa autoa HKL 814.

Koskelassa oli ollut joulukuun loppupuolella alussa myös Sisu / Deltat 970 ja 982. Molemmat olivat ajokuntoisia seuraavana kesänä ko. varikolla, jossa kävimme muutaman harrastajan kanssa kuvaamassa niitä. 970 ja 982 lähtivät heinäkuussa 1996 nappia painamalla käyntiin ja niillä pystyi ajamaan ilman mitään erityistoimenpiteitä varikon pihalla.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> 720 oli h15:llä (hoidettiin Koskelasta) ihan 31.12.1995 saakka. Varhan puolella Sisut 814 ja 836 jatkoivat myös tammikuun 1996 puolella. Näistä pidempään pidettiin ajossa autoa HKL 814.
> 
> Koskelassa oli ollut joulukuun loppupuolella alussa myös Sisu / Deltat 970 ja 982. Molemmat olivat ajokuntoisia seuraavana kesänä ko. varikolla, jossa kävimme muutaman harrastajan kanssa kuvaamassa niitä. 970 ja 982 lähtivät heinäkuussa 1996 nappia painamalla käyntiin ja niillä pystyi ajamaan ilman mitään erityistoimenpiteitä varikon pihalla.


Heh, kuvia noista vempeleistä tuli otettua paljon, kun tiesi viimeisten hetkien olevan käsillä. Naamakirjaan olen noita kuvia esille laittanut.

Muuten, eikös herra Rattivaunullakin ole ollut jonkinverran bussien tuottamaa musiikkia nauhoitettuna?  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Heh, kuvia noista vempeleistä tuli otettua paljon, kun tiesi viimeisten hetkien olevan käsillä. Naamakirjaan olen noita kuvia esille laittanut.
> 
> Muuten, eikös herra Rattivaunullakin ole ollut jonkinverran bussien tuottamaa musiikkia nauhoitettuna?


No ehkäpä ei minulla ole ollut tapana kommentoida tuota asiaa kaikista julkisimmilla areenoilla. Mutta tottahan se on, että tietyn aikakauden busseja on dokumentoitu "usealta kantilta".  :Wink:

----------


## Automies

Itse ajoin tänään iltapäiväruuhkassa kaksi kierrosta linjaa h67 autolla PL 721, keskikulutus oli 34,3 l/100km. Loppiaisyönä kun oli vähän matkustajia liikkeellä linjalla 710N pääsin autolla PL 735 lukemaan 25,5 l/100km.

----------


## Nak

Onkos täällä ketään kuljettajaa jolla olisi jakaa kokemuksia noista Veolian hankkimista I-shift 8700LE Volvoista? Kuinka ovat toimineet kaupunkiliikenteessä?

----------


## ipeniemela

Alkaako Nobinan Jokeri-teleissä prakaamaan vaihteistot oikein urakalla, kun tänään 472:ssa ja aiemmin tämän talven aikana ainakin autoissa 447, 465 ja 474 oli kaikissa sama vika, vaihdelaatikon momenttilukitus pois pelistä, eli vaihteet vaihtuu, mutta kierrokset tapissa mennään koko ajan? Vai lieneekö kyseessä joku tietokonejärjestelmän bugi? Tuntuu vähän kummalta, että noin uudet (vm. 2006) autot tuota tekee, kun aiemmin olen saman vian havainnut vain joissain Helbin Mersuissa ja parissa 90-lukulaisessa Volvo B10BLE:ssä.

En siis ole kuski, matkustaja vain.

----------


## Nak

> Alkaako Nobinan Jokeri-teleissä prakaamaan vaihteistot oikein urakalla, kun tänään 472:ssa ja aiemmin tämän talven aikana ainakin autoissa 447, 465 ja 474 oli kaikissa sama vika, vaihdelaatikon momenttilukitus pois pelistä, eli vaihteet vaihtuu, mutta kierrokset tapissa mennään koko ajan? Vai lieneekö kyseessä joku tietokonejärjestelmän bugi? Tuntuu vähän kummalta, että noin uudet (vm. 2006) autot tuota tekee, kun aiemmin olen saman vian havainnut vain joissain Helbin Mersuissa ja parissa 90-lukulaisessa Volvo B10BLE:ssä.
> 
> En siis ole kuski, matkustaja vain.


Niissä on joku tietokonehäiriö, sillä yleensä tuo vika poistuu kun auto on jonkin aikaa sammutettuna.

Ajoin tuossa viikolla NF 436:lla ja aina välillä kaasupoljin antoi jonkun vikaherjan ja lakkasi toimimasta, kuitenkin kaasu rupesi taas toimimaan kun päästi polkimen kokonaan ylös. Tämän jälkeen vaihteet rupesi olemaan juurikin samankaltaisia kuminauha vaihteita, mutta vaihteisto palautui normaaliksi seuraavassa pysähdyksessä. Outo on siis ZF:n ajatuksenkulku  :Biggrin:

----------


## ipeniemela

Mahtaakohan HSL-liikenteessä olla enää ollenkaan muita vaihteistoja, kuin ZF:ää ja Voithia käytössä? Siis poislukien Veolian I-Shiftit ja kaikenlaiset palvelulinjat?

----------


## chauffer

> Mahtaakohan HSL-liikenteessä olla enää ollenkaan muita vaihteistoja, kuin ZF:ää ja Voithia käytössä? Siis poislukien Veolian I-Shiftit ja kaikenlaiset palvelulinjat?


Ja Helbin I-Shiftit  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ja Helbin I-Shiftit


Onko HelB:llä muita I-Shiftejä, kuin hybridit 1201 & 1202?

----------


## Karosa

> Onko HelB:llä muita I-Shiftejä


Ei, niitä chauffer taisikin tarkoittaa.  :Wink:

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Mahtaakohan HSL-liikenteessä olla enää ollenkaan muita vaihteistoja, kuin ZF:ää ja Voithia käytössä? Siis poislukien Veolian I-Shiftit ja kaikenlaiset palvelulinjat?


Vaikka nuo Veolian I-Shiftit kuinka hyviä ovat, tuntuu että ne soveltuu paremmin kaukoliikenteen autoihin. Liikkeelle lähtö kun tuntuu olevan hitaampaa kuin muilla.

----------


## chauffer

> Vaikka nuo Veolian I-Shiftit kuinka hyviä ovat, tuntuu että ne soveltuu paremmin kaukoliikenteen autoihin. Liikkeelle lähtö kun tuntuu olevan hitaampaa kuin muilla.


Ja I-Shift ei kestä ruuhkassa matelua, kytkin palaa. Näin on Volvolta tullut meille info.  :Mad:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vaikka nuo Veolian I-Shiftit kuinka hyviä ovat, tuntuu että ne soveltuu paremmin kaukoliikenteen autoihin. Liikkeelle lähtö kun tuntuu olevan hitaampaa kuin muilla.


I-Shiftin kohdalla asia voi olla tuolla tavalla. Itse olen matkustanut Jyväskylässä sellaisilla vaihderobottibusseilla, jossa robottina onkin ZF:n AS Tronic. Se vaikutti Volvon tuotetta paljon enemmän "oikealta automaatilta" ts. pykälältä toiselle vaihdettiin hyvin nopeasti ja jopa pehmeästikin.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Ja I-Shift ei kestä ruuhkassa matelua, kytkin palaa. Näin on Volvolta tullut meille info.


Tämä selittää sen miksei ruuhkassa pahemmin noita volvoja ole näkynyt. Miksi muuten I-Shiftillä on aikanaan tilattu edes, jos ne eivät kestä ruuhkassa matelua? Ymmärrän hyvin, että esimerkiksi 150 ne ovat muuten hyviä kun vedetään Ruoholahdesta Martinsiltaan motaria, muuta fiksua syytä en keksi..

----------


## Karosa

> Miksi muuten I-Shiftillä on aikanaan tilattu edes


Voikohan noissa teli-volvojen kaupassa ollut semmoinen juttu, että volvo on tarjonnut i-shiftiä puolesta autoihin halvemmalla tai vastaavaa?

----------


## Nak

Eiköhän I-shiftit ole hankittu ihan puhtaasti polttoaineta taloudellisuuden takia. Eihän henkilöautoihinkaan turhaan laiteta DSG:n tyyppisiä laatikkoja. Kiinnostaisi tietää millaisia kulutuslukemia noilla Veolian autoilla on saatu, ja onko siinä manuaalipuoli, jolloin kuski voi itse valita käytettävän vaihteen. 

Kytkimen kulumisen ymmärrän kun se on automatisoitu myös. Tietokone ei näe eteenpäin, eikä osaa ennakoida edessä tapahtuvaa. Kytkin rasittuu aivan turhaan, kun tietokone käyttää sitä liian "rajusti". Scanian vastaava opticruise on tietääkseni varustettu kytkinpolkimella jolloin kuski pystyy säästelemään sitä. Siinäkin kytkintä käytetään vain liikkellelähtöön ja pysähtymiseen  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

> Yksi uusi pätkä,
> 
> Nobina Finland 903, Volvo B8RLE 8900LE, Euro 6 (ZF Ecomat)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEDN2BsKu0M


Komeasti jurnuttaa liian isolla vaihteella esim. kohdasta 0.42 alkaen ja kiihdytyksessä alken kohdasta 2.12  :Frown:  Harmi kun eivät tulleet Voithilla, jota kyllä ihmettelen..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GL-UixjPOOo Tässä videossa olisi zf:n ohjelmasuunnittelijoille mallia miten sen vaihteiston pitää vaihtaa  :Smile:

----------


## 034

> ...Tässä videossa olisi zf:n ohjelmasuunnittelijoille mallia miten sen vaihteiston pitää vaihtaa...


Olet oikeassa. On se hyvänkuulosta

----------


## Karosa

> Komeasti jurnuttaa liian isolla vaihteella


Höpö höpö, kyllä tuo paljon parempi oli kuin yksikään aiempi Voithilla tullut 8900LE.  :Wink: 

PS. tuossa linkittämässäsi videossa en kuule kuin ulinaa.  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

> Höpö höpö, kyllä tuo paljon parempi oli kuin yksikään aiempi Voithilla tullut 8900LE. 
> 
> PS. tuossa linkittämässäsi videossa en kuule kuin ulinaa.


Amatimies kuulee ulinasta, kuinka terveesti kone käy  :Wink: 

P.S. Ei Voith Volvoa parempaa  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> P.S. Ei Voith Volvoa parempaa


Tämä loputon kiista ei tule päättymään koskaan, mutta ZF ja vielä Ecomat niin kyllähän se Voithin varjoonsa jättää.  :Cool:

----------


## Nak

> Tämä loputon kiista ei tule päättymään koskaan, mutta ZF ja vielä Ecomat niin kyllähän se Voithin varjoonsa jättää.


Pyhpyh.. Myönnyn sen verran, että Iveco + Voith on parasta mitä on.

----------


## Karosa

> Iveco + Voith on parasta mitä on.


Kaksi minusta yhdessä on plussa, tai sitten ei.  :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tämä loputon kiista ei tule päättymään koskaan, mutta ZF ja vielä Ecomat niin kyllähän se Voithin varjoonsa jättää.


Vaihdelaatikko on tietysti makuasia, mutta kyllä Voith voittaa ZF:n mennen tullen.  :Very Happy:  Ei nimittäin paljoa jurnuta Voithillinen 8900LE: http://youtu.be/azeHe3zxUL8?t=2m17s

----------


## hana

> Tämä loputon kiista ei tule päättymään koskaan, mutta ZF ja vielä Ecomat niin kyllähän se Voithin varjoonsa jättää.


Kuljettajien keskuudessa Voith vie voiton, mutta osa yrityksistä suosii ZF:ää pienemmän dieselin kulutuksen takia.

----------


## Prompter

> -- osa yrityksistä suosii ZF:ää pienemmän dieselin kulutuksen takia.


Onko ero kovinkin suuri?

----------


## Karosa

> Onko ero kovinkin suuri?


On varmasti kun autoja alkaa olee semmoinen 10-200 verran.

----------


## jodo

VOITHillakin pääsee pieneen kulutukseen jos haluaa, mutta kaasu pohjassa ajamalla VOITHin kanssa auto kuin auto syö enemmän kuin ZF.

----------


## Nak

Itseäni ajotavanseurantalaitteella seuranneena, en ole huomannut käytännön eroa 8700LE:llä kulutuksessa.

Voithin ohjausyksikkö on ymmärtääkseni sellainen, että se oppii kuljettajan ajotavan ja mukautuu sen mukaan. Siksi sillä pääsee kuljettajalle hyvinkin miellyttävästi eteenpäin  :Smile:

----------


## ipeniemela

Pe 12.12.2014 matkustaessani NF 405:llä linjalla e29T Leppävaarasta Niipperiin, katosivat bussista vaihteet kuskin kääntyessä Koskelontielle. Kone vaan huusi hoosiannaa. Sai toimimaan kytkemällä D-asennosta N-asentoon ja takaisin D-asentoon. Vissiin aika finaalissa noiden B7Rle City L:ien vaihdelootat?

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Pe 12.12.2014 matkustaessani NF 405:llä linjalla e29T Leppävaarasta Niipperiin, katosivat bussista vaihteet kuskin kääntyessä Koskelontielle. Kone vaan huusi hoosiannaa. Sai toimimaan kytkemällä D-asennosta N-asentoon ja takaisin D-asentoon. Vissiin aika finaalissa noiden B7Rle City L:ien vaihdelootat?


Voi tehdä noin jos on ollut pitkään seisonnassa johon en kyllä usko, tai kyse on vaihteenvalitsimen sähköviasta. Voi olla kyllä hyvin mahdollista että vaihteisto on pian menetetty.

----------


## Prompter

Vähän kuljettajana saatua näkökulmaa eri vaihteistoihin:

ZF Ecomat (se uliseva)
+ sulavat vaihteenvaihdot 
+ yleensä ei liian ecoksi säädetty
+ pitkille linjoille hyvin sopiva
- huonosti huollettuna nykivä toiminta
- hidastimen tehottomuus

Kaiken kaikkiaan hyvin toimiva perusautomaatti, tähän on helpompi tottua kuin Voithiin. Ei vaadi erilaista rytmiä, voi ajaa kuin henkilöauton automaatilla. Jotkut Ecomatit ovat suorastaan musikaalisia  :Smile: 

Voith Diwa (se vinkuva) 
+ äärimmäisen sulavat vaihteenvaihdot 
+ kaupunkiliikenteeseen erittäin hyvin sopiva ja kaupungissa alhaisempi kulutus
+ osaa käyttää moottorin optimaalisen kierrosalueen kokonaisuudessaan 
+ ripeä kiihtyvyys
+ hidastimen teho ja kytkeytymisnopeus
- moottoritiellä melutaso alkaa olla vaimennuksista riippuen jo sietämätöntä matkustamossa
- peruutusvaihde

Tätä lootaa on ikävä, aina kun sai Voithillisen auton tiesi työpäivästä tulevan huoleton. Vaihteet vaihtuvat just silloin ja miten pitääkin. Hidastin kytkeytyy nopeasti ja on tehokas + vihellystä on mukava kuunnella  :Cool:  Sopii varsinkin korkealta vääntäviin moottoreihin, kuten Cummins 6,7L, Iveco 7L ja Volvo 7/8L. 

Volvo I-Shift:
+ hidastin 
+ moottoritiellä toimivuus
+ manuaalitila
- liikkeellelähtö, jos ohjelmoitu lähtemään 2- tai 1-vaihteella
- ajo kaupungissa 

I-Shiftistä kertyneet kokemukset rajoittuvat Transdevin Volvoihin, mutta huomasin että ne toimivat hyvin Länsiväylän pitkillä seuduilla. Hidastimella sai ripeästi pysäytettyä auton juoksuvauhtiin. 

ZF Ecolife:
+ yleensä sulavampi toiminta kuin Ecomatissa 
+ matkustajille hiljaisempi
- yleensä säädetty aivan liian ecoksi 
- nykivä toiminta liikkeelle lähtiessä, jos käyttää vanhoja kikkoja
- mäkisessä maastossa yli puolet vaihdoista lähes turhia, kun pian pitää kuitenkin vaihtaa takaisin pienemmälle (TopoDyn Life) 

Mitä tästä nyt sanoisi? ZF alkaa lähestyä Suomessa vaihteistomonopolia, ja tuotteiden taso alkaa näyttääkin siltä. Ecolifeä myydään isoin lupauksin, kuten hiljaisuudella, tasaisuudella ja taloudellisuudella. Hiljaisuus on oikea termi vaihteiston toimintaan, mutta yhdistettynä aivan liian matalalla kierrosalueella käyvän koneen jyrinään on melu yhteensä migreeniä aiheuttavalla tasolla. Tasaisuudestakin sen verran, että jos lähtee liikkeelle pienellä kaasulla ja sitten painaa sen hitaasti pohjaan, saa aikaan sellaista nykimistä että jää Transdevin 80-91 -sarjan Ecomatitkin kakkoseksi. 

Taloudellisuudestakaan en menisi takuuseen, olen ajanut Ivecoilla, joissa oli Eco-ohjelma, ja toisilla joissa oli Power. Power muistutti toiminnaltaan enemmän kilpailevaa tuotetta kuin tuota täryytintä. Kaiken lisäksi kulutus oli kolme litraa satasella pienempi (33 vs 30) ja moottorin öljynpaineet pysyivät yli 3 barissa koko kiihdytyksen ajan. Eco-ohjelmalla ne tippuivat kahteen aina kun loota löi isompaa tupaan. Ei varmasti tee hyvää pidemmän päälle!  :Mad:

----------

